# New Backhoe!



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

Back in September I ordered a Bobcat 6TB backhoe from my local dealer.  Atlantic Trailer and Equipment, owned by Mr. Rick Power, is the dealer for Kioti, McCormick and Bobcat equipment. Salesman, John Wiseman ordered the BH with the options I wanted and kept on top of things with Bobcat USA untill I took delivery. I've been dealing through John, buying impliments and such, and find him to be top notch and honest. ( Thanks John ) When the backhoe arrived, I setup an appointment with service manager Wade Cooper to have it installed. Technician, Steve Power, explained each step to me ( and let me take pictures ) as he performed the install. Thanks Steve! Everything went smooth with the install and I was loading my tractor back on the trailer in just under two hours. On a side note, if you plan on using your three point hitch again, you need to leave the lower arms on before installing the rear BH attachment brackets. I took them off and left them home, so now I have to remove the rear brackets, install the lower 3pt. arms, and then re-install the rear BH brackets. ( My bad! lol ) Anyways, here are some pictures of the install and backhoe, enjoy! Bye


----------



## farmertim (Dec 1, 2010)

good on you digger, 
i would love to get that toy. "oh Honey look what he's got I think we need one"!!!!!!!


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Thats one heck of setup BB
Planing on doing side jobs?


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Now you'll never stop having fun!!
Looks good!


----------



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks guys, I haven't had a chance to use it yet because I have to make changes to a diverter valve I installed on the fuel tank. Snow storm coming this weekend,  so maybe monday before I get to play.  I'll write and let you know how this thing performs along with some pictures. Bye


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Oh you lucky dawg you!


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

tractor beam said:


> Oh you lucky dawg you!




Yes he is, and to have those guys show you how to set it up you cant beat support like that. Have fun with that new rig B.


----------

